# Return to Amazon???



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I am having a problem with my Roamio and 3tb HD, both ordered from Amazon.

Instead of troubleshooting, I am thinking to return both and reorder again with next day shipping, its only $7.95 as I am a Prime member.

Will TiVo know anything, if I cancel the one and add another????


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Does the original drive work in it fine? If it does it's probably a problem with the 3TB hard drive.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I never used the original drive, I installed the 3tb right away.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Then put the original drive back in and see if you have the same issues. If you do then something might be wrong with the hardware. If you don't have the problems then something might be wrong with the 3TB drive.


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> I never used the original drive, I installed the 3tb right away.


I agree with Aaronwt. Put the original drive in and see what happens. That will confirm if it's the TiVo or the drive.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Looks like I have no choice anyways as Amazon is back ordered on the Roamios.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Sending back a TiVo that might be totally fine just drives up costs for others, which is why you are seeing the push back.

Installing the original drive and testing with it is something that will take you a very small amount of time... then, if it's the hard disk that's bad you can simply replace it.

If you continue to have reboot issues then you might have a bad TiVo or you might have somehow damaged it when you did the drive replacement.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

To return it you need to put the initial drive in anyhow, so may as well boot it up and see how it goes.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Thats true, I didn't think of it like that. :up:

I have it recording on all tuners nonstop all day and I will see what happened and how many, if any, breaks in the recordings, when I get home. If no problems, I might let it go and see what happens. If problems I will switch out HD's right away.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

breaks in recordings could be a result of your connection also.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Rkkeller said:


> I am having a problem with my Roamio and 3tb HD, both ordered from Amazon.





Rkkeller said:


> I have it recording on all tuners nonstop all day and I will see what happened and how many, if any, breaks in the recordings, when I get home. If no problems, I might let it go and see what happens. If problems I will switch out HD's right away.


So, what was the problem?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

It recorded fine for 18 hours with no problems at all on all tuners.

Then I turned on another HDTV in a different room and it rebooted, I did it again and it rebooted. I am not 100% sure yet, but it looks like my 1 in to 4 out powered HDMI splitter went bad and might be shorting out the Roamio.

I unhooked the HDMI splitter and everything overnight recorded fine. I am going to record nonstop all day again on all tuners and if no problems, I think the splitter is bad.

FWIW, I am 99.9% sure it is, I just want to make sure that was the only problem and not the HD or Roamio.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Rkkeller said:


> Then I turned on another HDTV in a different room and it rebooted, I did it again and it rebooted.


It might be a good idea to verify proper ground/hot/neutral wiring in the AC outlets the various equipment is using.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

next day from Amazon? Good luck with that. I ordered yesterday, units in stock at the time and selected next day delivery. I checked back later in the day and saw that the Roamio was to be delivered next week. I cancelled the order (I'll be on vacation next week)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

late for dinner said:


> next day from Amazon? Good luck with that. I ordered yesterday, units in stock at the time and selected next day delivery. I checked back later in the day and saw that the Roamio was to be delivered next week. I cancelled the order (I'll be on vacation next week)


You could have received a $10, $20, or $30 credit from amazon. Anytime they do something like that I always get a credit from them. It happens a bunch of times a year for me. Many times on items that cost less than the credit they give me. So the item is essentially free.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> It recorded fine for 18 hours with no problems at all on all tuners.
> 
> Then I turned on another HDTV in a different room and it rebooted, I did it again and it rebooted. I am not 100% sure yet, but it looks like my 1 in to 4 out powered HDMI splitter went bad and might be shorting out the Roamio.
> 
> ...


You never mentioned your HDMI splitter before. Devices like that can always be suspect. I'm glad you figured it out and didn't unnecessarily make a return of the equipment.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

With the splitter removed I have not had a problem at all so it looks like that is the cause.

I ordered another one, different make, and will hook that up later today and see what happens.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I swapped out the 1 in to 4 out HDMI splitter last night and everything is back to normal.

Not sure why, but my old one caused the Roamio to reboot when other TV's were turned on. The new splitter works fine in the same location, same plug and same cables.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Throughout the last eight years of using HDMI switches, I've occasionally run into issues where certain devices would not be compatible with certain HDMI switches.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> You could have received a $10, $20, or $30 credit from amazon. Anytime they do something like that I always get a credit from them. It happens a bunch of times a year for me. Many times on items that cost less than the credit they give me. So the item is essentially free.


Thanks for that tip. I ordered another basic on Monday. Said it was in stock and would have it the following day. Well still not shipped today and they claim it will ship tomorrow. I called amazon and asked why it had not shipped. They apologized, refunded by next day shipping and gave me a $20 credit. Not bad !


----------

